

Admin Skins: A quick way to make your dev project look awesome - collistaeed
http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-skins?sort_by=sales_count&type=files&page=1&categories=site-templates/admin-skins

======
sophacles
OK, So this is totally juvenile, but the way "them forrest" and "admin skins"
line up on the page, I saw it as "foreskin". It wasn't immediately apparent
either, I just wondered why the word foreskin was floating around in my head,
then I noticed it...

Seems like a cool site, but that whole association may put some people in the
wrong frame of mind... word placement changes may fix that.

